# McAfee Social Protection Locks Down Your Facebook Photos



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

McAfee has announced a new tool for Facebook users called McAfee Social Protection. This Facebook app, which will be available as a free public beta at the end of August, allows users to share protected photos with select friends--and only those select friends.

The concept behind the tool is pretty simple: While you can put privacy settings into place to keep strangers from stumbling across your photos on your Facebook page, there's no way to keep your Facebook friends from, well, sharing your photos wherever they want to.

For example, if you post an incriminating (take that how you will) photo on Facebook and one of your friends teasingly shares it on their wall, then other people could see it. Likewise, if your friend downloads that photo and their computer or email account is hacked, your photo could fall into the wrong hands.

Read More


----------

